# UK Uncut - Nationwide Actions



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions

Keep the pressure on!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 27, 2011)

"On Sunday UK Uncut, a group putting pressure on wealthy tax avoiders, will repeat the high street demonstrations that shut Vodafone and Topshop branches in December by targeting other big names, including Boots.

Sir Hugh Orde hinted that UK Uncut protesters could face criminal and civil charges if they invaded shops on Sunday.

"Walking into Topshop with an intent to cause damage, [means] you're actually a burglar," he said. " If you walk into Boots and do nothing then you are simply a trespasser and the role of the police is to stand by to prevent a breach of the peace."

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/jan/27/hugh-orde-police-protest-tactics

So walking into Boots to browse a potential purchase, is now trespass? Walking into Top Shop you're a burgler? 

Fuck off lol


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 27, 2011)

Here’s a tactic, Orde: talk to protesters on Twitter? Or perhaps he should attend Brighton Uncut's public meeting, scheduled for this evening and trailed in a tweet available to both supporters and opponents: "Brighton Uncut Public Meeting: Thurs 7 for 7:30pm, Community Base, Queens Rd, Brighton".

http://www.thefirstpost.co.uk/74311...d-stop-the-threats-and-get-on-twitter-ukuncut


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 28, 2011)

Find some weekend Uncut near you - http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck to all UK Uncutters tomorrow.


----------



## BigTom (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah, I'm looking forward to it tomorrow, just hope that enough people turn up and enough people are out shopping to make it worthwhile doing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 29, 2011)

It's always worthwhile - keep on keepin' on


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 30, 2011)

Small gatherings in Brighton & Lewes - 4 arrests in Lewes. 

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/217#gallery

A good day, loads of leaflets handed out, & a vibe of support from people. To whoever brought the chocolate donuts, Mmmmm!!!


----------



## Phil Aychio (Jan 31, 2011)

Small action in Consett apparently, don't know how to contact them nor nowt though


----------



## teqniq (Jan 31, 2011)

> Tax avoidance protesters needed hospital treatment today after police used CS spray to break up a demonstration on Oxford Street in central London.



http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2011/jan/30/police-cs-spray-tax-protesters

Seems somewhat extreme.....

didn't realise this had it's own thread should have looked....


----------



## BigTom (Jan 31, 2011)

Phil Aychio said:


> Small action in Consett apparently, don't know how to contact them nor nowt though


 
Are you on twitter? ask @ukuncut .. if not then email ukuncut, and see if they have a contact for them. 
Otherwise you'll just have to wait until the next one and go down


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 31, 2011)

How did the brum action go?


----------



## BigTom (Jan 31, 2011)

crap. Only 5 people turned up, not many public out, didn't get into the bullring, did stuff outside of boots on high street.  We handed out a few hundred leaflets, that's about all I can say really.  I'm doubly annoyed because Birmingham Mail sent a photographer and they've not come to any of the previous actions, and there were no decent pics for him to take.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 31, 2011)

allegedly a poor turnout for the northampton one. 

Theres a read-in with alan moore at one of the proposed to be closed branches in St James Northants next sunday. Its a useful if fucking tiny branch that I have enjoyed before and should it go St. James residents will feel the lack.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 31, 2011)

Lewes - http://www.lewespeople.co.uk/groups...tml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## audiotech (Feb 8, 2011)

'Rule Britannia: Teenage Riot.'

Ends iwith this statement from a local youth:



> This is gonna start no revolution, I can guarantee that. It can't. It won't. It's just gonna be big fights and loads of robbings. Straight and that's what we're on.



http://www.vbs.tv/en-gb/watch/rule-britannia/rule-britannia-teenage-riot-full-length


----------



## gunneradt (Feb 8, 2011)

BigTom said:


> crap. Only 5 people turned up, not many public out, didn't get into the bullring, did stuff outside of boots on high street.  We handed out a few hundred leaflets, that's about all I can say really.  I'm doubly annoyed because Birmingham Mail sent a photographer and they've not come to any of the previous actions, and there were no decent pics for him to take.


 
funniest post this week


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 15, 2011)

Nationwide action planed for Sat 19th Feb 2011

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/list


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 16, 2011)

> HM Treasury run training on UK Uncut as tax protests rattle Whitehall



http://politicalscrapbook.net/2011/...on-uk-uncut-as-tax-protests-rattle-whitehall/


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 16, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> allegedly a poor turnout for the northampton one.
> 
> Theres a read-in with alan moore at one of the proposed to be closed branches in St James Northants next sunday. Its a useful if fucking tiny branch that I have enjoyed before and should it go St. James residents will feel the lack.


 
innapropriate update on this one- it turns out the borough council take rent on the St James library and could waive it. This has become something of a local politics football as it is now them in possession and making noises about keeping St James library open. The other branches for closure are looking fucked but this minor battle looks to be winning by the forces of good and right.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 16, 2011)

You out this Saturday Dot?


----------



## treelover (Feb 16, 2011)

'HM Treasury run training on UK Uncut as tax protests rattle Whitehall '

some fascinating stuff there


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 18, 2011)

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/list


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 18, 2011)

Over 40 Uk Uncut Actions tomorrow! 

Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## Flanflinger (Feb 23, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Over 40 Uk Uncut Actions tomorrow!
> 
> Keep on keepin' on!


 


So what happened ?


----------



## BigTom (Feb 23, 2011)

Flanflinger said:


> So what happened ?



http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/th...Banks-across-the-UK-closed-down-by-protesters

There's another 30 odd actions happening this weekend as well


----------



## BigTom (Feb 23, 2011)

Maybe worth a new thread but I don't think so, this saturday will see uncut actions in at least 3 countries - UK, USA and Canada, and a Netherlands twitter account/fb page has appeared so we should be seeing a fourth country taking action soon.
There's over 30 actions in each of the UK and USA, and 2 in Canada (though they did only start talking about doing them earlier this week).

Annoyingly the USA got in with the hashtag #226demo for the weekend so the dates the wrong way round.

I just like it that it's becoming an international movement, I hope it spreads to many other places as well (have suggested to someone in Eire that they target Bono, should get lots of support)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 24, 2011)

Saturday 26th February Nationwide Actions - http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/list

Get on it!


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 24, 2011)

have been talking a lot with the local organiser on this one- My suggestions of petrol bombs and armed insurrection have been recieved with the amused tolerance I am all to familiar with.

Stuff is looking to b happening on saturday tho. If I can get away from the coal face long enough I'll join the cunts blockading HSBC or whichever tax thieving scum they are annoying this week.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 24, 2011)

Go Lewes! 



> DO I NEED TO BRING ANYTHING Maybe a placard or random prop for us to include in our scenes. Pitchfork, loaf of bread, judges gavel, letter from Captain Swing.
> 
> ANYTHING ELSE I SHOULD KNOW TOP TIPS We remain peaceful at all times. If we are shoved we can sit down or lie down.Our beef is with the banks not the hardworking staff who deserve our respect.



http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/373


----------



## useless eater (Feb 28, 2011)

Initially I was really pleased to see people taking action against the banks & still am to some extent but then I took a look at the UNCUT website & what it's proposals are.

Instead of demanding an end to the ridiculous level of taxation which funds our corrupt, fascist, nanny state, they are asking for corporations to pay their share too.

This year in the UK, it is estimated that the ordinary man & woman will work until May 30th until we begin to earn money that we do NOT have to give back to the government in the form of tax.

[link to www.unbiased.co.uk] 

That means we are slaves for almost half the year, or 149 days.

Calling for more taxation instead of less is failing to learn our lessons.

This has a name & it is slavery.

Taxation is slavery. We have a right to keep the fruits of our labours & no one person or group of people have the right to take it from us & give it to others, either in the form of tax breaks to corporations, bailouts to the banks, to prop up a corrupt government, pay for a BIG PHARMA controlled NHS, illegal wars, or to pay people to do nothing in the form of a bloated nanny state.

We should be protesting the banks, of course, but I can't support this ridiculously limited 'solution'.

Taxation is unlawful. Corporations are unlawful.

Controlled opposition anyone???

Or Liberty?


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 28, 2011)

Oh dear


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Santino (Feb 28, 2011)

useless eater said:


> Initially I was really pleased to see people taking action against the banks & still am to some extent but then I took a look at the UNCUT website & what it's proposals are.
> 
> Instead of demanding an end to the ridiculous level of taxation which funds our corrupt, fascist, nanny state, they are asking for corporations to pay their share too.
> 
> ...


 
Why don't you cock off, you ignorant twat?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 28, 2011)

Check this shit out!



> PROTESTERS were told they faced a £60 fine for handing out leaflets outside the Royal Bank of Scotland on Saturday.



http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne...s__It_ll_cost_you_a___60_fine/?action=success


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Feb 28, 2011)

Quite a good turn out on Saturday in Liverpool between 40 and 50 people occupied Natwest for an hour and half - I was there taking photographs and have a set on Flickr.

Below is my photo caption - the images featured on the homepage of Demotix for 24 hours afterwards

_"UK Uncut activists set up a hospital inside the Liverpool One branch of RBS owned Natwest. The aim was to protest against cuts to public services, they argued cuts would be unnecessary if corporations did not employ massive tax avoidance policies. 4 patients played dead and dying from high interest rates and haemorrhaged bonuses whilst 3 completely untrained 'big society doctors' tried valiantly to administer cash injections. Later they moved the 'hospital' to a branch of the HSBC forcing it to close early and finally set up a 'field triage' outside Vodafone on Church Street, Liverpool, UK"_


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 28, 2011)

A small bail in, RBS Brighton - threatened with arrest for trespass just before branch closed at 1pm. Lots of plod as per usual.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157626018250557/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 28, 2011)

> More evidence HMRC facing up to ‘tax gap’



http://liberalconspiracy.org/2011/0...work-more-evidence-hmrc-facing-up-to-tax-gap/


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 28, 2011)

Useless Eater's first post was much, much better, but he seems to have gone from all-out conspiraloonery to a much drearier position. 




			
				Useless Eater said:
			
		

> The economic collapse is like 9/11 & 7/7. Deliberate, orchestrated false flag terror by those in power who see people awakening & that scares the shit out of them.
> 
> The real target of the war on terror, is not a fictional group called al qaeda, it's us.
> 
> The goal is one world currency, one world government & one world bank.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Feb 28, 2011)

Austerity.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 28, 2011)

Had an amusing time on the march of the birmingham against the cuts demo, police and security were outside barclays so we didn't even try to get inside, just stood outside and had a rant about barclays/tax avoidance/the banks, and broke the demo in two as people stopped to watch, so ran on to burtons, inside very briefly, before doing similar outside then running across to RBS, which had already closed (natwest was next door and locked it's doors as well).. then Vodafone.. Then HSBC.. 
Then after the demo went into a different branch of natwest and totally failed in creating a job centre, definitely need to work on and plan the theatrical element better. But spoke to a few customers and people on the street and got treated nicely by natwest who didn't even try to throw us out, just let us get on with it for a bit then called the police who threatened arrest, so we left and went to topshop (in the bullring)
They weren't expecting us, and tbh I was suprised I even got to topshop (they know my face) but we did, got the banner out and immediately had two guards trying to tear it out of our hands, got on the megaphone, got dragged away, other people got dealt with more roughly than was necessary, but I can't and don't want to speak for them, not sure if anyone is going to make any kind of complaint yet.. 

Jumping off from the march into lots of different shops was a lot of fun, and highly recommended to others, we need to have a chat and a think if we are going to do the theatrical type of ukuncut protests that have been happening (which I'd really like to do).  Bullring could learn a lesson from natwest, I'm sure they caused more disruption to topshop than we caused to natwest.


----------



## ethel (Mar 4, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> http://liberalconspiracy.org/2011/0...work-more-evidence-hmrc-facing-up-to-tax-gap/



they seem to have equated an HMRC union, with HMRC itself. whoops.

the ARC campaign has been running for months


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Calling the 'register' at a big society teach-in outside Vodafone Liverpool yesterday







_UK Uncut activists set up a "teach-in" outside Vodafone in Liverpool city centre, to protest at reduced funding for state schools. The various 'big society' type lessons included economics, maths and corporate tax evasion. The mobile phone giant was targeted because over the last ten years Vodafone have been fighting tooth and nail to avoid paying the UK government around £6bn in tax. Church Street, Liverpool, England UK, 05/03/2011_


----------



## BigTom (Mar 6, 2011)

Ireland and Australia uncut have appeared on twitter as well now (that makes UK, US and Canada who have had actions, and Netherlands, France, Ireland and Australia (and Sudan but I'm not sure about that one) who have twitter/fb/internet presence but haven't taken any actions yet.. 

I really like this wave of setting up something that's going to be lost in the cuts inside/outside the shop/bank.  Going to have to sort it out properly in brum next time


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 6, 2011)

Yep Sudan - @sudanuncut


----------



## gawkrodger (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone able to link me to ukuncut leaflets etc I can print off?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 16, 2011)

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/targets

Click on the targets, then 'resources' for flier downloads.


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 17, 2011)

http://www.taxresearch.org.uk/Documents/Manifesto.pdf

Is this document worth giving exposure to via UKUncut?  It seems to me to be very fair and even handed, doesn't really go far enough for me in some areas, but its a good starting point.  It would take massive amounts more pressure (and a new government) to get any of these proposals made into law.

It seems Richard Murphy has been the root of many of the facts and figures used in news coverage as well as UKUncut activists.

Not seen much talk of his manifesto though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 29, 2011)

Must be said UkUncut have made an impact. Twitter full of libertarian cunts attacking them and trying to get their little Rally Against Debt going, where they will cheer Vodafone and be civilised. The pinheaded fuck-knuckles.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 29, 2011)

Indeed they have, & this is only the beginning. 

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/blog/a-major-win-for-uk-uncut


----------



## Corax (Mar 29, 2011)

Southampton maintains its reputation for being a hotbed of political activity and dissent.  The top UKUncut action:



> I dont expect any of you to turn up as this would mean missing Jeremy Kyle and reading that toilet paper called the Socialist Worker. this is the biggest contradiction in terms in the English language but then again I expect you would be happier if we spoke in Russian and devoted our time to the so called teachings of Lenin.
> 
> If any of you can spare a moment from collecting your dole and moaning about the work conditions in the UK (how would you know what it is like to work) then feel free to join me in pledging support for the cuts that have been forced on us by the left-wing idiots who have trashed this once wonderful and powerful country



It may be a brilliant satire I suppose.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 29, 2011)

Link?


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 29, 2011)

Corax said:


> Southampton maintains its reputation for being a hotbed of political activity and dissent.  The top UKUncut action:
> 
> 
> 
> It may be a brilliant satire I suppose.



There's some right wingers dedicated to trolling UKUncut.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 29, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> There's some right wingers dedicated to trolling UKUncut.


 
Don't you know!?


----------



## Corax (Mar 29, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Link?


 
Deleted unsurprisingly, but Google cached.

Apparently:


> The authenticity of this action has not yet been verified.


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Mar 30, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> There's some right wingers dedicated to trolling UKUncut.


 
Yep - loads of EDL types trolling on Twitter and FB pages


----------



## ethel (Mar 30, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Indeed they have, & this is only the beginning.
> 
> http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/blog/a-major-win-for-uk-uncut


 

the thing i hate about that press release, is the lack of acknowledgement of the work of people like the tax justice network and the public sector unions who have been engaging with MPs on this issue for years. they seem very unwilling to support and engage with other campaigns. 

also, corporate avoidance is about 40% of the tax gap. what about evasion by SME's? that's really hurting small companies who are playing by the rules.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 31, 2011)

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/blog/unions-and-campaign-groups-voice-support-for-uk-uncut


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 31, 2011)

http://brightonuncut.wordpress.com/2011/03/31/open-letter-to-solfed-and-uk-uncut/


----------



## BigTom (Mar 31, 2011)

have you seen some of the r/w twitter trolls response to that brighton uncut piece? claiming that ukuncut are affiliated to the black bloc, like the black bloc exists as anything other than a temporary group of people or that ukuncut could affiliate to anything, or indeed that brighton uncut somehow speaks for ukuncut.
laughable


----------



## Corax (Mar 31, 2011)

Oops.

Rong Tred.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 1, 2011)

BigTom said:


> have you seen some of the r/w twitter trolls response to that brighton uncut piece? claiming that ukuncut are affiliated to the black bloc, like the black bloc exists as anything other than a temporary group of people or that ukuncut could affiliate to anything, or indeed that brighton uncut somehow speaks for ukuncut.
> laughable


 
I tend to ignore right wing trolling on twitter - not worth 1 character, let alone 140.


----------



## BigTom (Apr 2, 2011)

I only read them for the lolz.. there are a couple of r/w ppl on there (@fatcouncillor and @rolo_tomasi) who aren't trolls and I've engaged in some reasonable discussions with but still come out with this kind of idiocy, and @olhdholborn is amusing but then ones like skip licker I just ignore.
the funniest one I had was someone who said I should to jail and how ironic it was that I would be convicted under one of new labours "thought crimes".  I pointed out that I was being charged under a piece of tory legislation (CJA 1994) and s/he said oh, ok.. good luck with it then... !


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 2, 2011)

I had some decent discussions with fatcouncillor, but rolo_tomasi is a dick who can't debate for shit, as is oldhoborn


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2011)

Sunday 3rd May - Meet 1pm Hanover Square W1S 

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/491


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2011)

> Members of the Liverpool UK Uncut group have occupied BBC Merseyside in protest against biased coverage of recent protests.



http://www.liverpoolstudentmedia.com/liverpool-uk-uncut-occupies-bbc-merseyside

Nice one lol


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## treelover (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if the BBC will cover the Job Centre swindlers scandal, i won't hold my breath..


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (Apr 4, 2011)

Another video from UK Uncut Liverpool and their occupation at BBC Merseyside;


----------



## BigTom (May 16, 2011)

UK Uncut national day of action on May 28th.. 
Emergency Operation: Transform the Banks, Save the NHS

Actions already in:
Birmingham 
Bournemouth 
Bristol 
Cardiff 
Cheltenham 
Ipswich 
Leeds 
Liverpool 
London - CSAI 
London - School of Economic Medicine 
Newcastle-upon-Tyne 
Nottingham 
Reading 
Sheffield

Will be interesting to see how this goes, and how it is policed.. on Saturday, someone in Edinburgh got nicked for holding a banner apparently..


----------



## free spirit (May 16, 2011)

was quite tempted to go to the leeds one, but the promo blurb for it makes me want to throw up (in a funktastic kinda way), so erm


> We are not a political party... this is a political party!
> Calling all you groovy cats out there!
> Feeling frustrated by the ruthless action the government is taking? It's time to get FUNKY with it. We will be targeting banks and corporations avoiding billions in tax that could be used to avert devastating cuts being made to public services.
> 
> ...



oh. 28th is it, well that's me off the hook, I'll be festivalling in scotland that weekend anyway.


----------



## BigTom (May 16, 2011)

yeah.. I'd agree with you on that one.. enjoy the festival.. I haven't had a look through any of the other actions except Birmingham.. which sounds better and def. about the nhs.


----------



## Riklet (May 17, 2011)

Stuff definitely being planned in Cardiff, specifics to be decided upon/made clear closer to the day...

The NHS theme is a good 'un IMO.  Opportunity for the 'nurses' to spank any obnoxious police...


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (May 17, 2011)

If it's not been mentioned already there was a fracas at the Manchester Demo last Saturday.

Allegedly the security, increasingly antsy in recent weeks, assaulted at least one person and in the ensuing scuffle some protesters were arrested, at least one has a court appearance next week.

Curiously the CCTV appears to have veered away from the incident at exactly the 'right' time. The security people were let go by the police.


----------



## One_Stop_Shop (May 26, 2011)

Demonstration in Brixton on Saturday:

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/586


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 27, 2011)

Brighton, 12pm Clock Tower - http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/576


----------



## Riklet (May 28, 2011)

Cardiff - some time after 1pm, had down for the NHS emergency op and meet at the statue of its founder (appropriate eh) where there will also be Democracia Real Ya! stuff going on I do believe.

Medical/Doctor clothing, kit, toys, signs etc very much encouraged...


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2011)

Aneurin liked it!

even if he couldn't join them in Topshop


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 28, 2011)

Brighton - http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157626825988028/


----------



## disco_dave_2000 (May 31, 2011)

Liverpool images here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/davidjcolbran/sets/72157626831859120/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 31, 2011)

Glastonbury 'U2' - Friday 24th Jun 2011 - http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/559

That could go pear shaped either way!


----------



## albionism (Jun 1, 2011)

> Christian Aid estimates that the developing world loses _$160 in tax avoidance each year_, almost twice the money they receive in aid. The poor will always be with us whilst the rich avoid tax.


...only $160 a year.


----------



## free spirit (Jun 1, 2011)

their meeting place is also a looong way from the glastonbury mainstage.


----------



## northern_star (Jun 20, 2011)

*Sheffield- Saturday 2nd July-'Teach in'.*We are going to have an education based action. A teach in..bring anything education related, dress in school uniforms, as teachers, shirt and ties, bring pens and papers, blackboards. 
We need to highlight how hard education is being hit by the cuts. 

What would be great if is people could volunteer to talk for a couple of minutes, anything cuts related-this is your chance to talk about what you are passionate about --teach the public about whats going on here. 

http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/614


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 21, 2011)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Glastonbury 'U2' - Friday 24th Jun 2011 - http://www.ukuncut.org.uk/actions/559
> 
> That could go pear shaped either way!


 
dead link mate. Are they actually going to do owt? Be great if they did


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 21, 2011)

Looks like Glasto's been taken off the action list. I'm sure Art Uncut are planning something.


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.artfund.org/news/1174/win-a-fortnum-and-mason-hamper


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't Cut Benefits Demonstration. Organised by Brighton Benefits Campaign - Brighton Uncut/UK Uncut Bankers Bloc.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157627138082519/


----------

